# comment avoir les ancienes version dapplication



## hlive63 (22 Août 2017)

bonjours jai acheter depuis peux un iphone 4 derniers version ios et sa fait 3 jours que je cherche comment installer les ancienne version depuis lapp store de snapchat messenger et youtube jai chercher partout et je suis desesperer pouver vous maider merci davances


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2017)

Silmplement en essayant de faire une installation à partir de ton iPhone, si l'application compatible avec ton modèle est disponible, elle te sera proposée à la place de l'ancienne version. Sinon, tu devras t'en passer.


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2017)

On ne peut pas, Apple ne le permet pas ... dernière version en ligne ou rien ... et aucune autre source de logiciels qu'Apple, sauf à jailbreaker ...

Apple condamne rapidement les anciens produits, et c'est d'ailleurs un gros soucis pour les collectionneurs qui ne pourront pas nourrir leurs machines dans le futur, alors qu'on peut se faire sans soucis un Mac Plus avec une bonne logithèque, même de nos jours, grâce aux ressources du net.

C'est ça le progrès by Apple ...


----------



## hlive63 (22 Août 2017)

melaure a dit:


> On ne peut pas, Apple ne le permet pas ... dernière version en ligne ou rien ... et aucune autre source de logiciels qu'Apple, sauf à jailbreaker ...
> 
> Apple condamne rapidement les anciens produits, et c'est d'ailleurs un gros soucis pour les collectionneurs qui ne pourront pas nourrir leurs machines dans le futur, alors qu'on peut se faire sans soucis un Mac Plus avec une bonne logithèque, même de nos jours, grâce aux ressources du net.
> 
> C'est ça le progrès by Apple ...


alors comment je fait pour le jailbreaker et avoir une ancienne version sa maiderai beaucoup


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2017)

melaure a dit:


> On ne peut pas, Apple ne le permet pas ... dernière version en ligne ou rien.../...


Comme je l'ai expliqué sur le message juste au-dessus du tien, si la dernière version d'un logiciel n'est pas compatible avec le système installé sur l'iPhone, les développeurs peuvent proposer le téléchargement de la dernière version de son logiciel. S’il ne le fait pas, ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple, la technologie existe.


----------



## marenostrum (22 Août 2017)

par iTunes on peut remettre une ancienne version. mais il faut l'avoir gardé l'ancienne app.
pour le jailbreaker il faut trouver d'autres sites (passe par google). ici on parle pas de ça.


----------



## hlive63 (22 Août 2017)

jaimerai bien savoir comment le jailbreaker et comment trouver un tweak pour avoir une versions conpatible avc mon iphone


----------



## marenostrum (22 Août 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Comme je l'ai expliqué sur le message juste au-dessus du tien, si la dernière version d'un logiciel n'est pas compatible avec le système installé sur l'iPhone, les développeurs peuvent proposer le téléchargement de la dernière version de son logiciel. S’il ne le fait pas, ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple, la technologie existe.


iOS 11 je crois que les bloque carrément. pour un de mes app, une alerte disait que le développeur doit le mettre à jour son app. l'app (de numericable d'ailleurs) ne s'ouvrait pas.


----------



## marenostrum (22 Août 2017)

hlive63 a dit:


> jaimerai bien savoir comment le jailbreaker et comment trouver un tweak pour avoir une versions conpatible avc mon iphone


http://forum-iphoneaddict.fr/jailbreak-f22.html?sid=03ae188a197ff1e29e718983b8a93b3f


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Comme je l'ai expliqué sur le message juste au-dessus du tien, si la dernière version d'un logiciel n'est pas compatible avec le système installé sur l'iPhone, les développeurs peuvent proposer le téléchargement de la dernière version de son logiciel. S’il ne le fait pas, ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple, la technologie existe.



Oui enfin ce n'est pas fiable comme méthode du coup. Il faudrait pouvoir avoir facilement accès à l'ensemble des versions du dépot ...

En attendant je backup mon répertoire d'appli iTunes avant chaque montée d'OS, mais si je veux une vieille appli que je n'ai pas téléchargé, je serais marron ... sans compter toutes celles retirées si elles n'ont pas évolué au désidérata d'Apple avec les nouveaux OS ... de l'informatique poubelle (tous l'historique est viré avec) ... mais c'est pareil pour l'App Store d'OS X ...


----------



## marenostrum (22 Août 2017)

y a des apps (ou plutôt des développeurs ou éditeurs) qui le permettent comme le fait FileMaker Go. on trouve toutes les versions sur App Store.
pour monter en niveau, eux passent par une nouvelle app, que par une simple mise à jour. les mise à jour servent que éliminer les bugs de la version la plus plus récente.


----------

